

Hacker News London - January Meet-up - Peroni
http://www.meetup.com/HNLondon/events/100038742

======
fpp
Meet-up shows that there is now a charge of GBP6 ($10) for that meeting - can
anyone explain what that will be for

~~~
dmitri1981
To cover our costs such as venue, food, drink, video, presenter, as well as my
time as organiser. As I mentioned on the event page I am setting up the event
as a non-profit organisation. Any money left over from the event will ploughed
back into the production of future events. It has been a tough decision to
make however it will make the event sustainable for the long term. I mailed
out the proposal over a week ago and received huge support in favour of the
changes.

Feel free to let me know your thoughts. My email is d.grabov@gmail.com, in
case you wish to contact me directly.

~~~
fpp
thanks for the explanation Dmitri - enjoyed the past meetings - see you at the
Boys school end of the month

------
quarterto
Same time as UX Café, at Campus. That's a shame.

~~~
fpp
In London you almost always have a set of meetings in the same interest groups
to choose from - particularly popular: last Wednesdays, Thursdays of the
month.

